# Imodium, before or after meals?



## knothappy

Do you take Imodium before or after meals when you are taking it regularly as a preventitive? Also does anyone having a problem with excessive unination when taking it? I have to go constantly, even have to wake up at night several times.


----------



## CaseyL

When I take it as a preventative, I take it at least an hour before a meal. This is usually when I'm going to eat out, for peace of mind. Sometimes I will take it first thing in the morning if I'm going to be out the whole day and might not have convenient access to a bathroom. I often get frequent urination, getting up several times at night, but I've never noticed a correlation to the Imodium.


----------



## British Tara

I hear you about the need to wee all the time!I often need to urinate and I always see it as a sign that the Immodium has kicked in!I don't have it as bad as you do but if it is uncomfortable then maybe you should try a different ant-diaherreal (er, sorry about the spelling!)Tara xxx


----------



## ElisehasIBS

I find it works better for me if I take it before I eat. I don't take it daily. If I eat and take it I don't always have good results.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS

I used to have to urinate a lot and it was bladder infections. Then the last time i found out it was diabetes. So maybe that's it.


----------



## Breann Bleier

I think that the reason you are going to the bathroom more on the Immodium is because you are probably drinking more and not even realizing it. It can cause you to have dry mouth therefore wanted to drink more. If you don't think your drinking more then I dunno.


----------



## Michele

I almost always have to pee more when I take Immodium. As the crampy intestinal feeling fades the need to pee usually follows shortly after.


----------



## nmwinter

before meals for me.I actually get dehydrated from immodium. even drinking more because of the dry mouth doesn't make me pee more.nancy


----------



## Momof4

I also find that about 45 minutes after taking the Immodium, I am in the bathroom for yet another reason, peeing, too. As with some other medications, as the Immodium is being absorbed into your system, actual chemical reactions occur at the cellular level, causing the need to pee more often. I also find this to be true when I take my Imitrex for migraines. I originally thought that I was retaining a lot of water (my reasoning for the increased urination) until my chiropractor/nutritionist explained to me that's just a side effect of the meds. Very interesting to me!


----------



## nmwinter

so am I the only one who actually gets dehydrated? or at least feels like I have to pee less? I can't remember imitrex doing this either. but it's been a while since I took it since it was only amrginally better than excedrin and did nothing for the nausea anyway.maybe I'm just weird







decongestants make me hyper where they make others sleepynancy


----------

